# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Introduction d'une poule , je pense erreur de ma part

## bizouille60

dimanche dernier j'ai acheté une 3ème poule pondeuse , j'en avais 3 au départ et l'une d'elle a disparu il y a plusieurs mois, pourtant je suis clos de murs ??? j'ai retrouvé quelques grandes plumes d'ailes mais pas de corps, je pense à un renard.

les 2 poules ne l'acceptent pas  ::  et la chasse et on m'a dit que bien regarder si le soir elle était dans le poulailler, cette nuit ne dormant pas comme d'hab je pensais à elle  ::  et à 4h avec la lampe j'ai été voir dans le poulailler , elle n'y était pas, j'ai essayé de chercher un peu où elle pouvait être , je me disais que peut-être elle avait disparue et ce matin je suis allée voir de bonne heure , les 3 sont bien là , je pense que les anciennes l'empêchent de rentrer dans le poulailler , quand je l'ai ramené je l'ai mis dedans comme le vendeur m'a dit pour qu'elle sache qu'elle devait dormir là et il m'a dit qu'il se pourrait que pendant quelques jours ça frite un peu mais que ça devrait passer , je me dis que j'ai fait une bêtise ? 
je voulais lui sauver la vie mais bon c'est pas gagné car comment faire pour qu'elle aille dormir avec les autres et qu'elles s'accordent ? si ça persiste je ne pourrais pas la garder pour son bien être  :: et puis je ne sais pas où elle se cache et elle peut pondre n'importe où et puis elle ne sera pas à l'abri, il y a une sorte de chatière et elles rentrent et sortent comme elles veulent

----------


## logane80

je pense que tu n'as rien fait de mal, j'ai eu aussi des poules, j'ai fait la bêtise d'en ajouter une aussi, ca c'est mal passé mais avec le temps ca c'est calmé. ca fait combien de temps que tu l'as mis?

----------


## bizouille60

dimanche après-midi, on m'a dit qu'il fallait les mettre la nuit dans le poulailler ?

----------


## Origan

On conseille de faire une présentation par étapes pour les chiens, les chats, les rats, et sans doute tous les animaux de groupe, et non de mettre sans précaution un animal dans un groupe. Sans doute est-ce pareil pour les poules, qui sont des animaux sociaux.

-----
Je viens de chercher sur le net et j'ai trouvé cette méthode, qui confirme mon intuition : http://www.gallinette.net/index.php?...gration-poules

----------


## bizouille60

merci je vais regarder , ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il commence à faire froid et je ne sais pas combien de temps il va falloir pour que ça se calme et après est-ce qu'elle ira bien avec les autres au cas où elles l'accepteraient ?
elles ont 500m2 clos

----------


## bizouille60

suis nouille trouve pas comment s'inscrire sur le site gallinette  :: 
apparemment déjà c'est au moins 2 nouvelles dans un groupe , sinon vais en chercher une autre demain mais c'est peut-être trop tard ?

----------


## Origan

Rah, c'est vrai, ça, où s'inscrit-on sur leurs forums ?
Mais peut-être qu'une recherche en tant qu'invité te donnera déjà des solutions, tu ne dois pas être la seule à avoir fait cette petite erreur de débutant à mon avis.

----------


## Yumi

Il me semble aussi que c'est par deux minimum (pour que justement si elle est seule elle ne soit pas le souffre douleur, et qu'elle puisse avoir une copine poule si ça se passe mal).
J'avais lu aussi de le faire la nuit, comme ça les poules dorment toutes ensembles dans le poulailler et apparemment c'est plus simple.
J'avais fait ça à l'époque (sauf que j'avais introduit 1 poule, et que j'avais qu'une poule) et ça s'était bien passé.

----------


## bizouille60

j'ai regardé sur le site spécialisé, je pense aller lui chercher une copine demain et les enfermer toutes les 2 toute la journée dans le poulailler , à condition que j'arrive à attraper la petite nouvelle car elle court déjà vite, sur les 2 autres la rousse aime bien que je la caresse un peu  :Smile:  si mes voisins me voient doivent penser que je suis  ::  en plus je leur parle ...

je ne pensais pas que les poules n'étaient pas sympas entre elles et qu'il y avait tant de hiérarchie, on en apprend tous les jours
j'espère que comme la poulette n'est là que depuis une semaine si demain elle a une copine c'est pas trop tard
tout à l'heure les 3 étaient au fond du terrain mais la poulette reste quand même un peu à l'écart et évite les "grandes"
j'espère que ça va aller , on va encore me dire : qu'est-ce que t'as besoin de prendre des poules ?

----------


## Origan

Bah, c'est bon, les oeufs... tu leur dis  ::  

J'ai des amies qui ont des poules : il y en a 2 (j'ai oublié le nom de l'espèce) qui aiment bien se faire caresser, et elles prennent à manger à la main. 
Je connaissais le chien quémandeur sous la table, le chat sur la table lorgnant l'assiette, et maintenant je connais la poule quémandeuse squattant à côté de la chaise  :: 


EDIT : l'espèce, c'est warren, une poule rousse très répandue, mes préférées car apparemment on peut facilement les apprivoiser et les manipuler.
_D'après ce mec, c'est qu'une "pondeuse industrielle" dont il veut pas sur son forum de poules de luxe  (certes, elle est répandue dans les élevages car bonne pondeuse et calme de caractère mais elle a un nom, et même deux : warren ou/et isa brown)
http://plumage.forum-actif.net/t1199...betes-a-plumes_

----------


## bizouille60

j'en avais pris 3 je me rappelle plus les noms , une rousse , une noire ( qui a disparue ) et une blanche , je me rappelle que la blanche c'était une poule de chair , surtout les cuisses et c'est vrai elle a de grandes gambettes , très haute sur pattes et les autres devaient être des pondeuses je sais plus du tout les noms 
quand au mec qui ne veut pas de n'importe quoi que son forum  :: 
et la petite dernière je sais pas du tout quelle race, elle est blanche avec un collier noir , le vendeur me l'a pas dit mais si j'y vais demain ( en espérant que je fais pas encore une connerie ... ) je lui demanderais la race 
en tous cas les 2 "vieilles" quand elles entendent la petite porte s'ouvrir elles arrivent à toute vitesse pour voir si y a de la bouffe et sont difficiles  ::  on m'avait dit que des poules ça mange de tout ben mon oeil , mon frère me dit qu'elles ont trop à manger  ::  

je vais essayer d'attraper la poulette pour l'enfermer dans le poulailler avant que les autres rentrent , j'attends demain si une copine , c'est vrai qu'elle est toute seule  ::

----------


## flo099

Perso, j'avais des cailles, j'ai jamais eu de gros soucis d'intégration, le seul soucis que j'ai eu, c'est le jour ou l'une d'elle s'est cogné le crane, elle était blessé et les autres s'acharnaient sur sa plaie, je n'ai jamais put la réintégrer celle ci... C'était devenue ma caille de compagnie.  ::  Et elle a finit sa vie avec ma lapine, elles dormaient l'une contre l'autre.  ::

----------


## 70tina

J'ai eu des poules et quand j'avais une nouvelle venue, je la mettais dans le poulailler le soir, à la tombée de la nuit et je les sortais très tard le lendemain (vers midi).
J'avais pris la précaution de remplir la mangeoire avec beaucoup de graines pour qu'elles mangent ensemble. Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes d'intégration.

----------


## Lapinesque

Comment est ton poulailler ? Il y a peut être une erreur dans le poulailler lui même, par exemple le fait de mettre plusieurs perchoirs à différentes hauteur favorise la compétition entre poules, le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de coq favorise aussi la compétition entre poule etc...
Il est conseillé de changer quelque chose dans le poulailler (faire le grand ménage et introduire une nouveauté par ex.) pour introduire de nouveaux sujets, et de mettre les nouvelles la nuit (enfin quand les poules vont se coucher quoi).

Sur galinette j'ai jamais trouvé comment s'inscrire non plus lol, ils n'ont jamais répondu à mes mails non plus.

Pourquoi tu ne sécurise pas ton poulailler ?

----------


## bizouille60

il y a des étagères en fait à l'origine c'était pour les minous mais n'y ont pratiquement jamais été , on doit me faire une échelle car j'ai tjs entendu que les poules aimaient être perchées ? pas de coq j'ai des voisins proches qui m'ont dit ok poules mais pas de coq 
je voulais attraper la poulette pour pouvoir l'introduire la nuit mais peux pas l'attraper suis toute seule et elle court déjà vite  :: 
et 500 m2 ben ça fait grand pour attraper une poule...
il faudra qu'ont soient plusieurs
sécuriser le poulailler comment ? 
pour finir pas été chercher une autre poulette car je me suis dit que multiplier le pb x 2 c'était pas la peine

----------


## Lapinesque

lol oui c'est sûr 500m2 c'est pas facile pour chopper une poulette !

Alors, je n'ai pas encore de poules hein, mais j'ai préparé mon poulailler et j'ai vachement potassé tout ce qu'il y a sur le net et dans des bouquins pour bien faire. Là le parcours herbeux fini de pousser, j'attends ça pour chercher mes poules.

l'échelle avec pleins d'étages ça va vraiment favoriser la compétition entre les poules, elles vont se bagarer pour être sur l'étage le plus haut qui est LA place du chef. L'idéal c'est vraiment un perchoir sur le même hauteur, genre une planche entre 30 et 60cm du sol et environ 30cm du fond de la cabane (pour pas abimer la queue). Il faut une planche plate plutôt qu'un bâton parce que sinon elles s'abiment les pattes en enserrant le bâton, une planche de 4cm de largeur c'est nickel. Sur 1m de planche on peut loger 4 à 5 poules.

Le coq hiérarchise le groupe, c'est lui qui appelle les poules à l'heure du diner, et ce genre de choses. Avec un coq les poules ne sont pas censé se battre, c'est lui le chef. Je sais qu'il y a des types de coqs qui ont un chant très faible, comme les pékins, tu peux chercher ce qu'il y a d'autres comme races qui chante peu. Si le poulailler est fermé, le coq ne chantera que quand tu iras ouvrir le poulailler et qu'il y aura de la lumière. Ca peut régler le problème du chant et des voisins éventuellement. Je dis ça comme ça, ça peut être une solution.

Sécuriser le poulailler, je voulais dire faire un poulailler renard-proof, pour qu'aucun renard ne rentre manger tes poules la nuit. Par exemple moi j'ai fait une cabane à poule dans un petit enclos totalement "étanche" avec du grillage enfoncé dans le sol et prit dans du béton, et c'est grillagé aussi sur le dessus. Le grillage est à petite mailles. Là je suis tranquille, je sais que mes futures cocottes seront en sécurité et qu'aucun prédateur ne rentrera les croquer.

Alors sinon y'a tout un tas de "trucs" pour que les prédateurs ne viennent pas, j'ai rien testé, y'a sûrement du vrai et du mythe lol : demander à un homme d'uriner régulièrement dans le jardin (lol), mettre une chaussette qui sent bien l'humain près du poulailler, si tu as des chiens les laisser courir tous les jours dans le jardin, mettre une petite radio la nuit dans le poulailler... c'est ce dont je me rappelle. Après y'a les trucs plus évolués comme mettre une clôture électrique autour du poulailler la nuit, ou revoir l'aménagement lui même quoi.

Je sais pas si ça va t'aider, j'espère  :: 
Bon courage pour la course poursuite !

S

----------


## bizouille60

merci des conseils
il y  2 étagères de 50 cm de large environ ( c'était pour les paniers des minous ) c'est la rousse qui est tout en haut et la grosse blanche
reste au sol , j'ai mis des cageots avec de la paille , elles font les oeufs toujours dans le grand cageot au sol et jamais dans les 2 sur la 1ère étagère, pourtant quand j'étais petite je me rappelle que quand je ramassais les oeufs chez ma grand-mère il y en avait un peu partout et pas au même endroit , là sont que 2 à pondre alors c'est peut-être pour ça , par contre pas de cageot sur la 2ème étagère car déjà 4 alors je m'étais dit que c'était bon 
j'espère que la poulette va pouvoir y entrer sinon j'essaierais de la placer car je ne veux pas qu'elle soit malheureuse  :: 

quand à faire un enclos sécurisé ben suis seule et pas capable de le faire et puis elles ont un grand terrain c'est bien pour elles
pour le coq je pars à 6h15 alors le cocorico suis pas sûre qu'à cette heure là  :: 

et je pense tjs aux poules qu'avaient mon frère , les voisins parisiens étaient venus se plaindre plusieurs fois que les poules
 ( pas de coq ) caquetaient de bonne heure dans le poulailler et ça dérangeait  ::

----------


## Lapinesque

ah bah tu sais qui est la poule chef alors ! Bon en tous cas ça serait dommage que tu t'en sépare car il y a plusieurs choses à tenter avant, et qui pourraient bien marcher  :Smile: 

tu peux tenter un forum poule aussi, autre que galinette puisqu'il est impossible d'y participer.

Bon courage ^^

----------


## bizouille60

merci pour tous vos conseils, j'espère vraiment que ça va s'arranger pour poulette, vais attendre un peu mais si elle ne peut pas accéder au poulailler cet hiver je ne pourrais pas la laisser dehors et au moins j'ai appris que la chef c'est la rousse puisque toujours en haut , je suis étonnée de cette hiérarchie chez les poules mais c'est vrai que c'est toujours elle qui mange en premier aussi, j'y prêtais pas attention mais maintenant que je sais je vois plein de choses  :: 
le règne animal est plein de surprises

----------


## natoyu

Du nouveau?

Pour le poulailler, j'ai pas très bien compris : tu ne le fermes pas la nuit, de sorte à ce que les prédateurs ne puissent pas rentrer?
(c'est peut-être moi qui suit à côté du truc mais chez nous ya le poulailler avec l'accès extérieur et le soir on ferme le poulailler pour que les prédateurs, même s'ils entrent dans l'enclos des poules, ne puissent pas rentrer dans le poulailler mais c'est peut-être différent chez toi?)

On a aussi récemment eu des soucis avec des poules qu'on a ajouté, ya aussi des poules qui chassaient les autres, mais au bout de quelques semaines ça allait mieux et puis yavait un coq. Donc je ne sais pas trop quoi conseiller, peut-être juste attendre un peu et le soir, tu ne peux pas la rentrer toi-même sinon? Quand elles sont dans le noir, les autres ne devraient plus l'embêter (les poules voient très mal la nuit apparemment).

----------


## bizouille60

la poulette est toujours à part , en fait à l'origine le poulailler c'était pour les chats sauvages que je nourris , il y a donc une chatière et les poules entrent et sortent quand elles veulent et non je ne peux pas l'attraper car 500 m2 j'ai essayer mais elle court vite sinon oui je voulais l'attraper pour la mettre le soir dedans mais pas pu , il faudra que j'aille voir si maintenant la nuit elle rentre avec les autres 
sinon je ne sais pas comment je vais pouvoir faire  ::  j'aurais pas dû en prendre une autre

----------


## natoyu

Si j'étais toi je fermerais quand même le soir, je ne m'y connais pas en chatière mais je suppose que tu pourrais la bloquer, non? Ou mettre quelque chose de chaque cote pour bloquer. Parce que si une poule a déjà disparue, ya des chances que ça se reproduise (en cette saison ya moins de risques parce que les prédateurs n'ont pas de petits à nourir mais au printemps ça sera de nouveau plus risqué) mais c'est à toi de voir si c'est faisable ou pas.

Pour l'attraper, je ne pensais pas en journée car là oui effectivement c'est chaud d'attraper la poule mais je pensais plutot le soir/la nuit quand il fait sombre, les poules bougent moins à priori parce qu'elles voient moins bien donc sont plus faciles à attraper. Faudrait y aller avec la lampe de poche quoi. Encore faut-il la trouver dans les 500m2 la nuit...^^

----------


## bizouille60

si je ferme je me dis qu'elle ira jamais avec les autres sinon il y a une trappe pour fermer , je voudrais qu'elle y aille aussi et dans le noir et seule je peux pas l'attraper , j'irais voir un soir tard si elle y va maintenant , j'aurais pas dû pauvre poulette  ::  je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait une hiérarchie à ce point , il me semble que les 2 autres l'embêtent moins mais je ne suis pas beaucoup à les surveiller alors je ne sais pas vraiment, au pire il faudrait être à plusieurs pour l'attraper mais bon

----------


## natoyu

Oui c'est clair que toute seule, c'est pas facile...
Si ça a l'air d'aller mieux, ça va peut-être encore s'arranger...

J'ai lu que quand tu viens, elles arrivent pour voir s'il y a à manger. Est-ce que la dernière vient aussi? Parce que si c'est le cas, faudrait peut-être tenter de venir vers le soir avec de la nourriture (qqch qu'elles aiment bcp) et essayer de la chopper pendant qu'elle mange. Jsuis pas sûre du tout que ça marchera mais c'est à tenter.

Mais c'est vrai que dans un 1er temps ça serait bien de savoir si elle rentre maintenant toute seule, parce que si c'est le cas, pas besoin de l'attraper...^^

----------


## bizouille60

non la poulette ne vient pas manger avec les autres et quand je suis arrivée dans la semaine elle mangeait du grain et s'est sauvée en me voyant , elle me connait pas encore, les autres avaient mis du temps avant de venir près de moi et la blanche est bcp moins hardie que la rousse qui aime bien que je la papouille

----------


## natoyu

ok, mauvaise idée alors...^^

----------


## bizouille60

pas facile les histoires de poules  ::

----------


## domi

si c'est comme les oiseaux, la nuit ils dorment et on les attrape facilement ;

----------


## didou752

Je rejoins Domi, la journée je nattrape personne chez moi, par contre la nuit ou même au crépuscule  quand elles commencent à se poser plus ou moins j'arrive à les chopper. Par contre elles sont pas contente et crient (surtout le coq en fait) donc attention à ne pas le faire trop tard par rapport aux voisins.
Bon courage.

----------


## bizouille60

pas de coq et il faudrait que j'essaie un soir au crépuscule mais toute seule et en plus quand je l'ai cherché une nuit je ne l'ai pas trouvée du tout , elle doit bien se cacher , je regrette cette bêtise j'ai voulu lui sauver la vie mais bon si elle est pas heureuse  ::

----------


## phacélie

il faudrait observer ce qui se passe le soir au crépuscule, pour voir où elle va passer la nuit, si elle se perche dans un arbre ( pas trop haut j'espère  ::  ) ou se terre qqpart et venir la cueillir quand il fait nuit pour la mettre dans le poulailler.

mais peut-être est-elle très confortablement installée quelque-part, elle n'est pas forcément malheureuse, les poules entre elles ne sont pas tendres (il y a toujours plus ou moins une "tête de turc"), et si tu ne remarques pas de manque de plumes anormal ou de plaies dûes à des coups de bec, ça n'est rien de grave  ::

----------


## bizouille60

je surveillerais un soir quand il ne pleuvra plus car là pas top et j'espère que ça va s'arranger, je viens d'y aller , la poulette est toujours en retrait des 2 autres

----------


## bizouille60

poulette n'est plus  ::  en allant mettre du grain je ne la voyais pas , j'ai retrouvé des plumes je pense qu'un renard l'a tuée car pas de corps retrouvé , j'ai voulu sauver une vie et j'ai eu tout faux , les autres l'empêchaient de rentrer , je m'en veux de cette erreur  :: 
suis nulle

----------


## natoyu

Suis désolée... ::  RIP pauvre poulette!

Par contre il faut vraiment que tu fermes le soir, parce que sinon les deux autres vont aussi y passer!! Les prédateurs savent maintenant que là ya à manger facilement, ils vont sans aucun doute revenir et une chatière ne leur fait pas peur je pense. Déjà deux fois maintenant, moi je ne prendrais plus de risque...

----------


## bizouille60

j'ai fermé hier soir mais j'ouvre le matin à 6h et il fait encore nuit , peuvent encore venir à cette heure mais peux pas les laisser toute la journée enfermées  ::

----------


## natoyu

Ah oui, ça c'est embêtant parce qu'effectivement ils peuvent encore venir (en même temps même en journée ils peuvent venir, mais c'est quand même très rare), mais au moins c'est fermé durant la nuit, c'est déjà ça!

----------


## phacélie

désolée pour la poulette  :Frown: 
mais si c'est clos de murs, je ne vois pas comment un renard pourrait rentrer  :: 

il existe des programmateurs pour ouverture et fermeture d'un poulailler, j'ai vu une annonce à ce sujet ( 199 euros, quand même )



> Un détecteur crépusculaire à sensibilité réglable ouvre et ferme la trappe verticale de votre poulailler ou autres logements de basse-cour. Grâce à notre programmateur contrôlé par quartz et étanche à la poussière, vous pouvez commander l’ouverture et la fermeture à heure précise ou l’ouverture à heure précise et la fermeture à la tombée de la nuit.

----------


## naia

Bonsoir, 
si le renard est venu une fois il reviendra... et gare au poules si le poulailler n'est pas hermétique.
Mon poulailler à moi est clôturé avec fil électrique et si j'oublie pendant plusieurs jours de mettre l’électricité ou de fermer la porte du poulailler.... C'est malin un renard ::  et tellement beau!

Coté hiérarchie, les poules c'est pire qu'une meute de chiens, il y a la dominante alpha et les autres.... on la reconnait souvent d'ailleurs parce qu'elle a la crête bien rouge; la plus dominée elle a une petite crête toute terne...
Coté acclimatation, un bon truc est de parfumer toutes tes poules (avec un parfum non toxique) quand tu veux en introduire une nouvelle (qui sera parfumé également): cela seme un peu la confusion et la reconnaissance et facilite les presentation.
Ceci dit, c'est toujours un moment délicat que d'introduire de nouvelles poulettes.
Pour gallinette, n'hésite pas à y trainer, le site est très intéressant. Par contre le site n'est plus ouvert aux nouvelles inscriptions depuis des années (car il y a eu différents soucis dont j'ignore exactement la teneur).
Ne sois pas trop triste pour ta poulette:les poules et les renards c'est un drame qui se perpétue depuis des millénaires...tu n'es qu'à moitié fautive!

----------


## bizouille60

je ferme la chatière tous les soirs maintenant sauf que le matin à 6h fait encore noir mais je ne peux pas ne pas ouvrir 
elles sont 2 et puis pour l'instant resteront 2 car j'ai eu trop les boules  ::

----------

